# Sticky  Rosco's Journey



## Skyeking

I cannot say enough about this little baby doll, loveable, endearing, a verbal little "missfit" (this wonderful descriptive term came from Victor), more human, who came to me disguised as a little feral checker pigeon, the size as my Satinette's. He has earned quite a few nicknames since his arrival. (Pumkin head 2, baby-doll, adorable missfit, curious George, Mini-Toot, Rockin Rosco, Inspector 1). There must be some roller in him, as he is shaped like them, long like a goodyear blimp, but short legs. He has an unusual shape, somewhat of a high forhead, but not as high forehead as my rollers have, but a bump on the upper back part of the head, must be why he is so smart. Ah...his eyes, beautiful orange color, they move around, up & down, from side to side, as he inspects and observes in detail, everything. I think his vision is more like hawk vision. LOL He fans his tail out when you pick him up, like my rollers do. I'm becoming very fond of him and love him, like a child, kissing and cuddling him without mercy. I don't consider myself his temporary owner, no-one can own him, that would be like owning another human, as he is quite independent. I consider him an equal and respect the gifts God has given to him, in and of his own nature, and he truly belongs in a human world. I am his temporary caregiver, to protect and care for him, until his flight to his next and last new home.



*BACKGROUND*

My husband has a work acquantance who knew we had pigeons, and asked if we would like another pigeon, because her daughter, married with 3 children, couldn't keep him any longer due to the fact they got a cat and dog. We said we absolutely we would take him. Weeks went by and I thought they had changed their mind as, the bird was with them over 2 1/2 years. I couldn't imagine how someone could just do that if they really truly loved the bird. Well, I finally got the call and the time was set up for the birds arrival. I was still hoping they would change their minds, but alas they came. The children, all 3 (1 girl and 2 boys) bounced out of the van and one carried a carrier with a little checkerboard, grey and black little feral pigeon inside. I looked in and he inquisitvely bent his head every which way to get a look at me. I never have seen a face with eyes so searching and inspecting me all over. We let him fly in the porch and he immediately flew to the kids heads and the children laughed with delight. they were very sad to see him go, and I knew this was going to be a very sad affair for this little bird. The father asked me to please call and he would come and get him, if he doesn't make the adjustment, as he would take him back in a heartbeat, but the wife kind of gave him a stern look. I asked "what is his name?" ...and the reply was, he has no name, just call him Pidgie. Even though the children had a genuine love for this bird, the mom doesn't. I no longer hoped they would keep him, because it was obvious it wasn't in HIS best interest. I asked her what he ate and she said "millet". I figured the lack luster, underdeveloped feathers were partly due to nutrition, the other part unknown...no-one will ever know. Still he is the most active and verbal little male I have ever seen, like Arthur, my roller.

*Previous history *

This little guy came walking up to them the day after the fourth of July, ( 3 years this fourth of July) they said he walked into their house like he owned the place and has stayed until now. She said he actually sat on the dinner table once and watched them putting in a tile floor for hours... quite a unique little critter, I suspect he was already someones pet before they got him.


*OUR LIFE WITH ROSCO*

I've have been pecked ever since he arrived,every time I move him, play with him, give him a bath, give him time in the sun, as if he is saying..."Why did you take me away from my children & family, and why can't I be in the house all day as well as night. Why do you make me sit in the avairy for an hour to get sun, I don't belong with these funny looking birds. Why do you hand feed me these various seeds I don't particularly like, and what are these capsules you are stuffing down my throat?...please don't grab me when I'm in this cage, I will peck you as this is my terf, what do you think I am a bird? " 

He will walk back and forth in the aviary especially if he sees me, with his eyes looking at the house, until I come and pick him up and bring him in. The whole hour of sunlight is spent looking inside the house. He waits to come in at night. When he is out of the parrot cage he promptly flies to his night cage, he will walk thru me to get in it, because he knows he is going inside the house. He resides in our porch by day, with much free-flight and some time outside. He does not really fly like a pigeon, doesn't really go anywhere, he just flutters like a free-agent.It is more like a human being trying to act like he can fly. His wing span isn't remarkable, not nearly like my homing pigeons. When he is inside he is content to Koo and koo and koo some more. He will sit in the dining room with us at dinner, and immediately starts to pick up seed as we start to eat, like he is trained to eat at the cue of us picking up our forks.

We have made alot of progress since day one, he flies to my shoulder, and pecks my face, flies to my head and pecks my head.He lets me kiss him but he will peck my face. He will tolerate the other birds and even take a bath now, as long as one of us humans is in his company, but he only has to be with THOSE BIRDS for an hour. He is very verbal, and when a hen is around him, he does the beautiful dance with tail feathers sweeping appropriately, quite a sight! He is not prejudice, he loves all kinds of hens, Satinettes, Homers, rollers, and is quite aggressive in pursuit of them. There will be some competition on that front, Beaksley, be aware of that. He is not afraid if another male pigeon approaches and will chase and even peck at them to defend himself, unless the bird is more aggressive then him. He walks perfectly proud and content around us as if to say "What's up?", he is growing comfortable with us and more tollerable of us day after day. He has also received a name that has stuck, my son named him "Rosco", and sometimes in the morning he calls him "Bosco" 

He went thru a weird molt around his (neck only) the second week we had him, I believe it was due to stress of change in his life. I am putting him thru emotional and physical rehab. He has been on Alli-Supreme, probiotics, and ACV, Reishi and more. We try to take him with us wherever we can. I talk to him always and he talks back. The feathers have grown back nicely except one spot in the back of the neck. He went to my nieces birthday party last Sunday, where he found the love and attention of 9 children all ranging between ages 3 to 11. Rosco enjoyed it as much as the children holding him. He was quite entertained by them, even if it did seem like he was the entertainment!. They took turns holding him under my supervision The grown ups could care less, were all indifferent, except in regard to the contact and possiblity of getting a disease. They had no clue what a treasure of a little bird Rosco is. 

He is so different from Skye, who is only half human, Skye can take it or leave a human world. Here we are dealing with a pigeon who truly belongs in a human world, with kids, he can't bare to be outside without human company. I know he misses those kids, and I immediately thought about Victor the day after we got him, as we received him during the time Victor was going thru his ordeal with Tooter missing. I know there had to be some divine intervention here because he was meant for a special family, we are only the temporary caregivers. My condition "pigeon lung" won't allow me to have a pigeon inside on permanent basis. My youngest son, now 18, spends only a little time with Skye, and now Rosco. He has bigger things in his world that hold his interest, but he does always give a kind word and plays with him, before and after school or work. He loves pigeons, though he won't admit to it around his friends, Skye is very dear to his heart, as is Rosco. My husband has already accepted him as a member of the family, and it will be a heart break for him too. But Rosco deserves & needs 24/7 time with grown ups and children. 

So, I sent an e-mail to Victor, and he happily accepted the offer, and I'm happy and scared at the same time, frightfully scared shipping this little one, but I know the drill, and I'm learning the when, where, how, and more of it, shipping that is.


*ROSCO'S FUTURE*

I miss him already when I think about him leaving, but I need to give Rosco the life he was meant to have with an indoor home and supportive family with children to entertain him. I will miss him desperately, including seeds he flicks that I step on and hurt my feet on in the dark each morning as I get up, and his welcome roo-kooing when I walk into his room. and my husband and son are also getting too attached. So this new journey is for the BEST for Rosco and for Victor and his whole family. I think sometimes there is a little Tooter inside this bird, and I know he was meant to go on this journey.

Victor, I have a real good idea now, what it must have felt like to have a bird leave such a void in your life, .....I am starting to understand with my daily interactions with this loveable little missfit. I have absolutely no doubt that this bird will find true happiness with you, and your wonderful pigeon friendly family, he will help to fill the empty void until Tooter returns.

The only concern I have is the climate, can you change the climate for him Victor, ..just until he adjusts?...

So, this is a bittersweet moment, as I look at what has transpired since he came into our lives, & where he has been, and his soon to be future.


----------



## Skyeking

Here is a picture of tis little cutie


----------



## Pidgey

*THERE, SEE? I WAS INNOCENT!!!*

Pidgey the Constantly Maligned


----------



## Whitefeather

Wonderful story Treesa, & such a stunning pij Rosco is.  

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds

Treesa, what a great story. I do know how hard it is to give up one of your babies, ESPECIALLLY, one as special as this one sounds, but I have to agree that Victor and that Darling grandson of his will love Rosco to pieces. I look forward to hearing of thier adventures because there is sure to be very many in the days ahead. I remember the first time I had to send a pigeon of mine away. I cried all the way to the PO and all the way home, but that's another story. This is Rosco's time...................


----------



## mr squeaks

YES, Pidgey, you are vindicated! However, do I apologize for suspecting or teasing you? Heck NO! You are your own worst enemey because you have such a GREAT sense of humor and way with words - the urge to "poke with a stick," so to speak, is just too deliciously irresistible!  

TREESA - what a heartwarming and yet sad story: "the pijie without a home." I agree with you absolutely! I think Victor and his family will give Rosco a WONDERFUL home! Talk about being a spoiled rotten pigeon! I think Victor and family will take that phrase to a whole new level!  

All of us will be following Rosco's journey with avid interest. When will he be leaving Florida? Too bad he couldn't ride back with  P and family...

Well, you sure gave us a lot of fun and run for our money. Now looking forward to Rosco adventures...and his introduction to Uchiwa and Beaksley!

Rosco is, indeed, a VERY HANDSOME PIJ!


----------



## TerriB

Treesa,

You are incredible to recognize how special this bird is and to accept the opportunity to send him to the wonderful Slape family. Rosco is a very handsome bird!

We are now all forewarned to never play poker with you! Can't believe how well you kept this secret!!! :O 

Poor Pidgey, being falsely accused and now vindicated!


----------



## pigeonmama

Pidgey said:


> *THERE, SEE? I WAS INNOCENT!!!*
> 
> Pidgey the Constantly Maligned


I'm sorry, Pidgey. I really thought it was you.
Demmed Yankee


----------



## Lin Hansen

Treesa,

What a wonderful story and a happy ending for Rosco and everyone else involved. Thanks for sharing Rosco's Journey.

Linda

PS Pidgey - I will now apologize for susupecting you! BUT, I still want to know if you knew who it was before the rest of us did!! LOL


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful story, Treesa. Thank you so much for all you have done for Rosco.

Terry


----------



## Pidgey

mr squeaks said:


> YES, Pidgey, you are vindicated! However, do I apologize for suspecting or teasing you? Heck NO! You are your own worst enemey because you have such a GREAT sense of humor and way with words - the urge to "poke with a stick," so to speak, is just too deliciously irresistible!


MISTER Squeaks,

You have a lot to learn about how to treat others, ESPECIALLY... the Innocent. You need to re-read the story of Rosco to try and absorb respect and decency. Since you also need help with apologizing, you should pay special attention to Pigeonmama's post:



DemmedYankeePigeonmama said:


> I'm sorry, Pidgey. I really thought it was you.
> Demmed Yankee


Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC

Treesa, what a wonderful story. I know your family will miss him but you are so generous in passing him to Victor who will give him such a loving home. Victor's grandchildren will love him. I loved the part about Rosco going to the birthday party.

Maggie


----------



## Pidgey

Lin Hansen said:


> PS Pidgey - I will now apologize for susupecting you! BUT, I still want to know if you knew who it was before the rest of us did!! LOL


Well...

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=109485&postcount=134

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=109491&postcount=136

And that's about all I have to say about that!

Pidgey the Uninvolved


----------



## andinla

*What a wonderful pigeon Rosco is*

He looks a lot like my coo-coo pigeon I am so happy he is going to be with Victor and his family. Thank you for sharing his story... 


What is the pigeon clan here going to do now ? no more mystery.... boring ...

Andi


----------



## Pidgey

andinla said:


> What is the pigeon clan here going to do now ? no more mystery.... boring ...
> 
> Andi


Oh, Andi,

Have no fears about that... Victor (to the torment of poor, poor Bev) will think of something!

Pidgey


----------



## JGregg

Rosco looks just like my little Acid-pie so cute!

See I was right it was too a moderator! Tressa are you a cigar smoker (like Victor intimated)?

Little Rosco will be going to a great home.


----------



## Camrron

Oh Treesa!

I just knew it was you from the beginning and you already know I voted that way from day one. I swear I am psychic. Always have been. I got it from my Mom.

I could'nt believe what I read when I got on the computer tonight and saw your story of Roscoe but then I was not surprised too much either. I went and read through all your post with a lot of enthusiasm. Your story of him shows so much love and respect for that bird and so much faith in Victor and his family. It was heartwarming to read about how he came to you and started to fit into your life and how he came to be the bird who would take "Tooters" place.

God Bless Treesa, you are one special lady. And Roscoe could not have found a better home where he will be loved and cherished with Victor and his family. What a great ending to the long and (exhausting) saga of Roscoe the pigeon! 

Cameron


----------



## Camrron

Pidgey said:


> Oh, Andi,
> 
> Have no fears about that... Victor (to the torment of poor, poor Bev) will think of something!
> 
> Pidgey



I think your'e right about that one Pidgey. This is going to be a tough act to follow but I'm sure Victor is up to the task and he has a house full of people to egg him on, all with access to Pigeons.com. Who knows, they may even start their own pigeon mystery to get Victor's goat! Go for it you guys, it's time we all got Victor guessing for a change.

Cameron


----------



## Victor

andinla said:


> He looks a lot like my coo-coo pigeon I am so happy he is going to be with Victor and his family. Thank you for sharing his story...
> 
> 
> What is the pigeon clan here going to do now ? no more mystery.... boring ...
> 
> Andi


*Hey....pssst you....Actually there WAS one more person who knew and is well known! *


----------



## Lin Hansen

Pidgey said:


> Well...
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=109485&postcount=134
> 
> http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=109491&postcount=136
> 
> And that's about all I have to say about that!
> 
> Pidgey the Uninvolved


Pidgey!

I KNEW IT!!! I KNEW IT!!!  You DID know and were even giving clues!!! I KNEW IT!!!

I offer HALF an apology because you weren't the one, but YOU KNEW!!! (Like I knew you knew!!!)

Linda (Who knew!!)


----------



## mr squeaks

andinla said:


> He looks a lot like my coo-coo pigeon I am so happy he is going to be with Victor and his family. Thank you for sharing his story...
> 
> *What is the pigeon clan here going to do now ? no more mystery.... boring ...*
> Andi


I still have a feeling that Victor may end with ANOTHER pigeon, THEN, I bet the fun begins...again

However, I doubt that Pidgey would be suspected *sigh* I will sure miss the laughter, reading his INDIGNANT protests...I know, Pidgey, that you are innocent, THIS time, but I still think you're guilty...of something  AND, Pigeonmamma may not want to rock the boat (she's so nice), but I'm standing up in the canoe...


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Lin Hansen said:



Pidgey!

I KNEW IT!!! I KNEW IT!!!  You DID know and were even giving clues!!! I KNEW IT!!!

I offer HALF an apology because you weren't the one, but YOU KNEW!!! (Like I knew you knew!!!)

Linda (Who knew!!) 

Click to expand...

*Cameron, you're not the only one who is psychic. I just posted my reply and then read Linda's post. I KNEW PIDGEY WAS GUILTY OF SOMETHING! Got 'cha, Pidgey  

Mister Squeaks, the unrepentant vindicated


----------



## Camrron

Pidgey the innocent Eh. Not any more I don't think. We're on to you now !
And with all those so convincing denials, you really had me believing in your innocence too. I am such a sucker sometimes. Really!

Cameron


----------



## Feather

Treesa,
That was such a heartwarming story, I don't think that my heartstrings have pulled so hard since I read Pidgey's story about Unie.

I know you will miss him, but, with the Slape Family you have never really lost him. You did good!

Bless Your Heart
Feather


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Treesa, Victor and all, 

My oh my, what a story...this one made me tear up pretty bad. The whole "Rosco" mystery was something I didn't really get involved with, mostly because I just didn't have the time to follow it nearly as carefully as all of you did. I'm not nearly as nosey about some things either

Treesa, this pigeon sounds like a truly special creature. The story of him walking into this families house one day, the moments your family shared with him at your home, and now on to his next journey to live with the Slape family, just amazing and humbling!

I absolutely loved reading the entire story of this little pigeon named Rosco, who has become quite the celebrity on our forum now. This pigeon is quite remarkable and intriguing. Treesa, you must be heartbroken to part with him, just as the husband and kids who intially found him were

Victor and the Slapes, you are very lucky folks to receive such a gift and this pigeon. I wish your family many years of love with Rosco-"the magnificant"


----------



## Pete Jasinski

I must say this was well worth the suspense we were put through! Rosco has had quite an adventure so far to say the least, Victor, it looks like you're the next chapter in this handsome guy's life. I hope you all have an incredibly long and happy relationship together


----------



## Victor

*Members of Pigeon Talk*

Hello everyone,

On a serious note, I want to thank Ms Gray and her family for taking in, yes, this truly magnificent pigeon named Rosco. It took a special family to give him a safe haven as well as love and a home. It must he hard to loose a special pet. I know. He will be loved and well taken care of. 

It has been an interesting year.I lost Tooter before the new year officially began, and spent many a sleepless night worrying until it came to a point in our lives that we had to let go. The hope still remains that our beloved Toots might come back.If he does not I can only hope and pray that whatever happened to him, he is taken care of. 

Three wonderful members of this great forum came forth to share three wonderful living creatures:

Feral Pigeon~ Beaksley
JGregg! Uchiwa
Trees Gray~Rosco

All three members, believe me please, parted with three pigeons that were very much a part of their lives...to share...to soften the heartache of a family that lost a true friend.A pigeon, a friend? A loss that only human beings that ever had the priviledge to have a pigeon come intotheir lives would only understand.

To all members of Pigeon Talk.com, you are a resourceful, friendly, helpful and loving group and as proven in the last thread, share another common thing, a great sense of humor.A trait many in the world today have forgotten.

Thank you to all who shared a kind word or a smile these last 2 months.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Rosco*

Thanks for sharing the wonderful story. Sounds like Rosco is a very special bird.
I haven't been following too closely, because I have my hands full.
Yesterday our 6+1/2 month old male rescued and hand-raised Wieteke finally persuaded a beautiful svelte female to come into our apartment, I hid in the back, barely breathing, for over an hour so as not to scare her and make her lose confidence in him. She could see my outline. They did a lot of kissing (she went to him) and they paired. She is a real seductress. She is a feral street pigeon.. He hangs ouut with the street pigeons every day, comes in several times a day for food, sleeps in at night generally. He has flown in several times extremely frightened from the raptors the city has been keeping to control pigeons the past year or so. The pigeons tend to flock more than before, thus giving the initial impression that there are more pigeons than ever. 
They both look alike: dark charcoal gray (blue checked). He has an arthritic or lame left foot (both his legs seemed lifeless when I rescued him). His neck bulges out so much when he roo-coos, it is the size and shape of a tangerine.
He persuaded her to come in again today. They were in and out a couple of times. They are in the back on top of the suitcases now, for the night. He's insisting on a nest in his place. Much suspense. These past two days I have been sitting with the window open, temperature at 0°Celsius (32° Fahrenheit), extra sweaters on. She might prefer nesting outside, but he entreats her to stay, and has a calming influence on her. This is the first time I have experienced something like this.


----------



## Pidgey

One of my loft birds took a wife from the local underpass. He would bring her to the roof and teach her that we were okay and that we were the best source of good food and clean water. He'd land by us and teach her to do the same. I'd sometimes find her in the loft where she'd just look at me without fear. But, she wanted to live out under the bridge and he was never able to get her to make a nest indoors. She was a wild child.

Pidgey


----------



## Victor

Lin Hansen said:


> Pidgey!
> 
> I KNEW IT!!! I KNEW IT!!!  You DID know and were even giving clues!!! I KNEW IT!!!
> 
> I offer HALF an apology because you weren't the one, but YOU KNEW!!! (Like I knew you knew!!!)
> 
> Linda (Who knew!!)


Oh, but Linda, he is innocent...100% innocent, trust me.


----------



## Feather

I love this story of Rosco soo much that I read it again and again. Treesa, I'm not kidding when I say.....that these stories on P.com are better than any best seller on the market today. All of these beautiful stories, should be published in a book. 


I can visualize the hard cover sitting on the Best Sellers shelf at Borders.

Where could you buy a non fiction book with such sorrow joy, romance, intrigue, loyalty, mystery excitment, and love, than the stories of our very own.

Feather


----------



## TerriB

Pidgey said:


> ...she wanted to live out under the bridge and he was never able to get her to make a nest indoors. She was a wild child.
> Pidgey


Guess she figured she could always out-fly you, but a babe would be too vulnerable to be so close to you. Pigeons do have their own opinions about things!


----------



## Pidgey

TerriB,

I actually think she just refused to move away from her mother.

Victor,



Victor said:


> Oh, but Linda, he is innocent...100% innocent, trust me.


You said it, Bro. 

Dat' be Da' Truut', Da' Whoe' Truut' and Nuttin' But Da' Truut'.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking

Hello everyone,

I'm sorry it took this long for me to respond.

Thank you all for your kind comments and I am glad you enjoyed "Rosco's Journey". I'm not quite sure when he will be shipping but it should be soon. I'm behind in my "list of things to do." 

I am down with the flu, which I contracted at the Life Care facility (nursing home/rehab) on one of my daily visits to my dad. Everyone there got it, including my poor dad. 

So I'm spending time getting better & regaining my strength.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Treesa, what a bummer. Hope both you and your dad get well soon. 

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley

Sorry you and your Dad are feeling poorly, Treesa. Hope you are both better soon.

Terry


----------



## Victor

Sorry to that Treesa. You and your dad just get better. That is the most important thing right now.


----------



## dekebrent

Treesa,

Thank you for sharing the wonderful story of Rosco. He is a handsome fella. What a great addition to Victor's home he will be. Also sorry to hear about your illness. I hope you and your dad feel better soon.


----------



## mr squeaks

WE won't mind waiting a little longer for Rosco to fly to his new home...HONEST!

You and your Dad get well...sending LOTS and LOTS of HEALING THOUGHTS!

Do you feel better yet???


----------



## Pidgey

Treesa,

Viruses are often just plain untreatable by either medicines or natural remedies. However, there is one natural remedy for flu bugs that seems to work pretty well in most cases--the Hot Toddy! Don't think for a minute that I'm kidding!

Pidgey the... <hiccup!> Well-Medicated


----------



## mr squeaks

Pidgey said:


> Treesa,
> 
> Viruses are often just plain untreatable by either medicines or natural remedies. However, there is one natural remedy for flu bugs that seems to work pretty well in most cases--the Hot Toddy! Don't think for a minute that I'm kidding!
> 
> Pidgey the... <hiccup!> Well-Medicated


Thought I read someplace about a cure for the cold or flu: hang a hat on the bedpost (or other hang spot). Drink the alcoholic beverage (pref. whiskey shots) of your choice until you see TWO hats. Go to bed and wake up cured. 

Well, maybe not cured exactly, but you sure won't care anymore!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Shi, that was hilarious!  

We are going to have to make a list of the "Pidgey the (fill in the blanks)......" 

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Lady Tarheel said:



Shi, that was hilarious!  

We are going to have to make a list of the "Pidgey the (fill in the blanks)......" 

Maggie

Click to expand...

*I agree! He certainly continues to cast laughter everywhere! Such a talent! Can't figure out why he isn't on stage...then, again, in a manner of speaking...he IS - right here on PT!

We just will have to rein him in if he shows signs of becoming a "diva" (or is that 'divo' for a male???) LOL


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

[email protected] you people.....you're nuts!


----------



## mr squeaks

*


Pigeonpal2002 said:



[email protected] you people.....you're nuts!

Click to expand...

*Yes, but we're having SUCH fun and isn't it a proven fact that laughter can, indeed, be the BEST medicine?  

Besides, our saving grace, it that we are also NUTS ABOUT PIGEONS...which started all this nutiness!


----------



## Lin Hansen

Treesa, so sorry you and your dad are fighting the flu. I feel your pain! I remember how awful I felt when I had it over the holidays. It was awful. Hope you both will be feeling better real soon.

Linda


----------



## Feather

I just stopped by to read Rosco's story.......again.

Treesa, I'm sorry to hear that you and your father aren't feeling well. I hope you both make a full recovery soon.

You might want to try some of these remedies Dr. Pidgey and Dr. Squeaks have suggested here.

If laughter is the best medicine, then I have just overdosed on the best.

Feather


----------



## TerriB

Treesa, sorry you and your dad have been hit by this flu. Considering how health conscious you are, that must be some virulent virus! Take care and hope you both recover quickly!


----------



## Skyeking

Sorry to keep you all in suspense, I don't mean to.....but the shipping of Rosco has been delayed again.

My father passed away on March 3, so my family and I have been busy with arrangements. It has been a long hard few weeks, but with my dads funeral this past week, hopefully I can go on with healing and memories, and continue the list "things to do".

Rosco is my little priority project 1  , ....along with getting my income tax prepared for my accountant,.... I hate having a business this time of year....


----------



## Feather

Treesa,
I am so sorry to hear about your Dad. I lost my Mom a year ago on April 3 and my life just hasn't been quite the same. Healing takes time. Thank God we have our animals to keep us busy. Oh Treesa, I am so so sorry.

Feather


----------



## TAWhatley

Treesa,

I am so very sorry for the loss of your father. My heartfelt sympathy goes out to you and your family.

Terry


----------



## pigeonmama

Treesa,
So sorry about the loss of your dad. It's hard to bear, no matter the circumstances. We continue to miss and grieve for the person, pigeon, pet, friend that we lose.
Big, big hug,
Daryl


----------



## Whitefeather

I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your father Treesa.
Our condolences to you and your family.

Cindy & Chuck


----------



## Lovebirds

Truly sorry to hear that your dad passed. I know it must be hard but we all KNOW what a strong person you are. Hang in there and know we all are thinking of you.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Treesa, big hug.

Maggie


----------



## mr squeaks

*Treesa,*

_*I AM SO SORRY ABOUT YOUR DAD! MY SINCERE SYMPATHIES !*_

A WARM AND HEALING HUG! TAKE CARE OF YOURSELF!!

Shi


----------



## Feather

Treesa,

I hope that you don't mind but this scripture helped me alot when I lost my mom.

ISAIAH 40:29-31

29...He gives strength to the weary
and increases the power of the weak.

30...Even youths grow tired and weary,
and young men stumble and fall:

31...but those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength.
They will soar on wings like eagle;
they will run and not grow weary,
they will walk and not be faint.

Feather


----------



## Rooster2312

Treesa, Sorry to hear of the loss of your father. 

Hugs, Lindi


----------



## dekebrent

Treesa,

You and your family have my deepest sympathies for the loss of your father. My heart, thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you all for your sincere sympathies and kind thoughts.

Thank you feather, for the beautiful words from the scripture.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Treesa, I'm so sorry....please accept my sincere sympathy.

Linda


----------



## TerriB

Treesa, I'm so sorry that you are having to deal with your father's death. Please be gentle with yourself as you work through this time. Take care and know you are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## feralpigeon

Treesa, I'm very sorry to hear about your Dad's passing. There's never an easy time for these losses, they are too special in our lives to ever take a back seat. 
Don't push yourself, take things slow and steady and ease back to the speed that's comfortable for you.

fp


----------



## Camrron

Hi Treesa,

I felt very sad for you as I just read that your Dad passed away March 3rd. Then I thought about baby OOPs born on your sisters birthday and that very positive coincidence. To me it just makes OOPs baby all that much more special and reminds me that there is a connection between those living and those gone that defies logic or reason or talk. It just is what it is and we can all feel it and understand it. Especially when that person was part of our own family. The connection is still there.

All the best to you Treesa at this time,

Cameron.


----------



## Skyeking

*NEW BEGINNINGS... Tracking # EQ 390245625 US*

It is with utmost pleasure and sadness that I hereby relinquish all rights of my darling little misfit, Roscoe to my fellow pigeon fancier & rehabber, Victor. 

Roscoe was taken to our main post office yesterday to fly the friendly skies to Omaha from Orlando. This is the hardest but the best thing I have ever done for this little guy.   

Yesterday morning, I got the word that a flight would be going out at 11:30 P.M. Eastern standard time from Orlando, with other birds. The post office has no prior knowledge of an approved shipping for birds until the day of flight, and this was a good one!! All the other flights, I had inquired about each Monday before were too long, 2 days, 7 hour lay-overs, and I wouldn't go for that! Finally I got to talk to Sue who does all shipping of birds from Orlando, she assured me Roscoe would be fine and even offered to give me some of her customers names I could call. She sent truck, with an air-conditioned cab to our main branch in Palm Bay to pick him up yesterday and take him to Orlando for the flight. They are on a night flight because it is much cooler. This was the only flight approved for shipping, as the U.S. post office only has one airline here that will still ship in the U.S. Also, the airlines AND the pilot have to approve that birds will go on their plane. It will become increasingly hard to ship birds with the coming of the avian flu, so please be aware of this. So he left Orlando at 11:30 P.M. will have two stop-overs, and arrive in Omaha Airport at 12:00 P.M. today, and will arrive at the Omaha post office at 2:20. I pray that there are no delays.  

As soon as I got word yesterday morning, I gave Roscoe supplements, garlic later probiotics, spent time with him, and gave him lots of time in the aviary and porch, as he would be confined for a time being. I packed him up with seeds and watered him before we left. We packaged him up at the post office, in the shipping box, with a bit of seed and plush paper towel flooring, which he is used to having his cubby lined in. He was quiet and I'm sure scared, and I talked to him, as we stood in line waiting to get to a postal clerk. I didn't hear a peep out of him or felt any movement. No sooner did we get up to the front and did all the paperwork that the truck driver came in and took him away. I told the guy "Take good care of him"...as he rushed away.

So, I sit here in tears...at my computer, me heart is broken... I didn't get my familiar morning greeting as I came into my computer room in the dark. But all is right, and all is well for Roscoe, as he now is on his journey to his new beginnings! 

Victor, Roscoe is your baby now, I know he is going where he belongs, around little ones and a care giver who will be as attentive to his needs as I have tried to be. Hug him for me. He can torture the hand unrelentless, but pull the heart strings just the same, with his small, but remarkable presence.

"Parting is such sweet sorrow...
Good Bye and good day my sweet little one"...


----------



## Whitefeather

Many thanks for the update on Roscoe, although bittersweet for you.   
Thanks, as well, for posting his tracking number. 

I know Skye & the others will do their best to help you cope with the emptiness you are feeling. It's always tough when we have to say 'Good Bye'.

Sending a special hug from the Southwest to the Southeast.  

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds

OMG..........you brought a tear to my eye!! Roscoe will be just fine. Just shipping a bird, pet or not is a hard thing to do, for me anyway and obviously you too. It's a constant worry until they arrive at their destination but so far EVERY single time I was worrying for nothing. Believe me, this is harder for you than it is for Roscoe. He will be just fine and within 30 minutes after Victor takes him out of the box, he'll forget all about what just happened. I can't wait to see pics and hear how he does with Victor. Just hang in there and don't forget that you did what was best for Roscoe,.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Treesa, Victor...

That was a very moving last farewell you shared about your dear Roscoe. It brought some tears to my eyes as well. This pigeon sounded like such a character right from the beginning when you told us about him. He'll be very much loved at Victor's house so there are no worries there

I tend to think Renee is right and the whole procedure of shipping a bird is much harder on the person than the pigeon. Sure sounded like you made his shipping box as comfortable as possible, you're a very caring and compassionate lady Treesa

Well, here we go again...watching and waiting for word of the safe arrival of another shipped pigeon at his new home

Keep us posted Victor!


----------



## feralpigeon

Hi Treesa,

Reading your post reminded me of my 'ordeal' with Beaksley, knowing that I loved him, even though never intending for him to show up or to care as much as I did. What an empty feeling after he was gone. He handled the transition well as I'm sure that Roscoe will, in no small part because of Victor and his family. I think Roscoe will be charmed by the 'pigeon whisperers' as well  .
I know how you feel, but soon, you'll be getting lots of updates, and although you may always feel a bit of a twinge, you'll know that he's being well cared for. 

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC

Dear Treesa - I know just how you feel. I get that way every single time we have a release. Just breaks my heart. But, like you said, Rosco is going to a fine family where he will be well cared for. There is always a void in our hearts when one leaves us no matter the method. I can't think of a single person I'd rather receive a pigeon from than you.

Now, on to tracking!


----------



## TAWhatley

Sending you great big hugs, Treesa! I know Victor will let you know right away that Roscoe has safely arrived. Then we can all start nagging Victor for pictures, pictures, pictures  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you everyone for understanding, those of you who have shipped know the whole ordeal about worrying, as well as the void left of shipping a pet.

It has been a hard morning, but I'm keeping busy with my other birds. I also think about what a joy Roscoe is going to bring to the Slape family, and how Victor will love this independent little misfit. I'm very happy to share him and hope he will bring many happy days.

Victor will be posting on his Roscoe thread soon, so this story continues on Roscoe's new beginnings!

I have changed the spelling of his name from Rosco to Roscoe, as that is how Victor spells it.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

*Pigeon flight: "Look ma, no wings!"*

Treesa,

What a nice good-bye letter. Perhaps in the near future when we all have very cheap high speed internet connections and web-cameras (with built-in studio make-up artist software and the rest) we will not be so disconnected, and you will wake up to see all past pigeon pals greeting you from the 3D projection screens. (Then there will be no permanent good-byes -- for the ones living, I guess I should say). 

Perhaps the pigeons will even do online chats and virtual dating (Is your wing sore this morning? Fly over to that jar of ointment I see behind you, sit on it, peck at it, and refuse to move until Treesa gets the idea. That ointment worked for me. Heck, it might even work for her!)

I'm still trying to figure what they say to each other. I think I can tell a bit when the one sitting on the egg wants to be temporarily relieved from nest-sitting duty, or is merely greeting the other who just flew in from outside. 

Our male and female have traded places on the nest egg several times today.

We also need a good pigeon programmer and translator who can simultaneously convert pigeon talk into human speech. I don't think humans will be able to accomplish this. Requires too much intelligence and concentration. Maybe Rallow's *Dinkster* (in Pet Pigeons forum) will acomplish this, if Rallow takes the time to educate his new pigeon before giving it to his sister. 

Referring to another thread, I like your description of how to train a pigeon to eat from your hand.


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you Larry.

I appreciate your thoughts and comments, and thank you for your kind words.

I would like to think I understand what they are saying, at least most of it. It gets easier by the day, the more and more you observe and hang out with them.

I have a hen who will call her mate unrelentlessly as she is sitting on her wooden eggs, with short coo's. She does this when I serve breakfast. I know she is telling him, "Can I have your attention please, come and relieve me for a few minutes so I can get a bite, as I have been here all night, hurry!"


----------



## Victor

Hi Treesa~ 

It saddens me that you are upset about loosing your Rosco. It will be a new beginning for him, and I assure you publically, that he will beloved and well cared for. 

I have some setting up to do, and need to make a quick run to Petco to buy some new feeding dishes, as my current rehab has aquired them for his pet carrier where it is currently residing. 

It will be here soon, so I have to get ready for the grand arrival.

More later.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Been checking on the transit - still showing only the departure from Treesa.


----------



## Victor

I Just got a call from the US Post Office Airport branch...

ROSCO IS HERE!!!!!


----------



## Maggie-NC

Well, hurry and get him. yay


----------



## Skyeking

The U.S post office just sent me an e-mail saying that Rosco has been "delivered"...I guess that means that Roscoe has been picked up by Victor.


----------



## mr squeaks

*Wow!*

Just saw this update! I know you are sad seeing Roscoe go, Treesa, but I also know, along with everyone else, that he couldn't have gone to a better home!

Victor and family are going to have their hands full and a GRAND time!  

Can't wait for updates and I'm SOOOOO GLAD to hear Roscoe has arrived! That was FAST...I just READ the updates! How did I miss them???


----------



## Feather

Just took a short break to log on and off very quickly. I should know better.

It just gets to exciting around here, to ever do a drive by. 

Treesa,
Your expression of love for Rosco is so heartwarming. 

Always 
Feather


----------



## mr squeaks

Feather said:


> Just took a short break to log on and off very quickly. I should know better.
> 
> It just gets to exciting around here, to ever do a drive by.
> 
> *Been there, done that! Been trying to go do lunch for the past HALF HOUR! NOW...I'm off...*
> 
> Treesa,
> Your expression of love for Rosco is so heartwarming.
> 
> *Very much so!*
> 
> Always
> Feather



See ya back for updates!


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you all for your wonderful supportive thoughts

GREAT NEWS!  

I just got a call from Victor. Roscoe is at home. He is checking out his new digs, eating and drinking and just did a BIG stretch,...and getting to know his new "dad."


----------



## TAWhatley

Wonderful news! I'm glad Roscoe made it safely to his new home and is settling in and recovering from his jet lag!

Terry


----------



## TerriB

Glad the flight went so smoothly! It's unnerving when all you can do is wait!

Treesa, you are to be commended for putting the best interests of this bird over your own desires. This opens up a slot for another rescue!

Victor, you are really accumulating some prime pigeon personalities. Let the pictures and stories begin!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Victor, 

Congratulations on your latest addition to the Slape family! Glad to hear Rosco arrived safe, sound and with no delays


----------



## mr squeaks

*Victor, you are really accumulating some prime pigeon personalities. Let the pictures and stories begin! * 

YES INDEED! 

Re: Rocoe's arrival: YIPPEE!! YAHOO!! YEEEEEE HA!


----------



## Chocolateedd

*story*

That really was a good story. Im really glad i read that story because it just made me love pigeons even more.


----------



## Lin Hansen

Treesa and Victor,

Congratulations on the safe arrival of Roscoe! What a long journey it has been for all involved....bittersweet and joyful at the same time. 

Best wishes,
Linda


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you all for your thoughts and comments.

My son has had a very hard time with Roscoe not being here this morning and yesterday morning. (It is good that they went back to school this week) He said "I realize now, how much more I cared about him, lil Rosco, Bosco...".

I told him, yes, but genuine caring for him...means doing what is best for him.

...and that is giving him a happy home with little children, where his needs are important, which weren't met by his original owner, who just took him and gave him away after two & 1/2 years,... tore him away from three children he had grown to love. 

Roscoe is now found his perfect family.


----------



## Victor

*Rosco's Journey ends here*

*Rosco's journey *started as a mission of compassion from Trees Gray in Florida,to a man and his family in Nebraska,who lost their single beloved pigeon, named Tooter. Tooter made me learn how special these particularly interesting and smart these birds can be.

About the same time, another member,Feral Pigeon arranged to ship another wonderful pigeon,Beaksly, from California to us.

They say things happen in threes...JGregg sent a beautiful white Indian Fan tail named Uchiwa to us from another part of California.

A darling unreleasable rescue female feral blue bar entered this family's life after a tornado briefly touched down and hurt her.Barbie Blue Bar, now another addition to our pigeon pet family.

Members Steel Bird and Oxymoron contacted us a couple of months ago with a former racing pigeon that was down on his luck, and convinced us to adopt him from Pocahontas,Iowa.They were sure that he would live a better life with us and our pigeons.

Much care and love has poured out from members at Pigeon Talk since ROSCO was offered to us as a gift of love~ a pigeon who resembled and had characteristics very similar to our long lost Tooter.

Seven and one half months later, Tooter strangely re-appeared back to his home with us. Now we are blessed, not only to have Tooter re-united with us, but now have a wonderful flock of six very, very special pigeons.


----------



## Skyeking

*Mission of love*

I have been so excited with all the events of the last few days, the ONE and ONLY Tooter is back and now with his look-alike "mini-me" ROSCO the Magnificant, and Beaksley, Paris, Chiwa, Barbie Blue Bar....did I miss anyone? What a wonderful group of birds.  

I know I mentioned this before Victor, "*what are you going to do when Tooter and his family return? You will have quite a gang*" not exactly those words...well, ENJOY!

I think it was divine intervention that shaped Rosco's future, and I also think and know THAT is what brought Tooter home. Hopefully Tootsie will be reunited with Tooter with the same help. My prayers go out now, to bring that little girl home.

We will see what tomorrow brings. Meanwhile give em all a hug for me.


----------



## Victor

*A Rosco moment to share...*

Today my grandaughter Desi came over to help feed the pigeons as she really enjoys them too. I had Rosco in the loft doing private flight time and he did as he always does, landed on my head. But something was different, strange and out of character with me . I was wearing my black jungle hat . It also has a zipper with a small pocket large enough to carry some keys.

When he lighted on my hat, he did not accept it one bit, and began tugging at the zipper holder feverishly until he was able to yank the hat right off my head...and he as well! 

The hat and Rosco both landed on right forearm and I cupped them both with my left hand. He looked dazed and  but he was alright. 

We both started laughing at him, and he flew to the top support beam. Rosco he is such a character.


----------



## Skyeking

*Rosco*

Ah, be still my heart......

Oh, I would love to see a pic of him in his new loft with his friends..... I still love him.   

Give him a kiss from me.


----------



## dar.alroqya

Thanks For Tiopic


----------



## Skyeking

Your welcome.

Here is an updated picture of Roscoe at his happy home with victor and his family..


----------

